# Samsung duds?



## Imotions (27/8/17)

Hi guys 
Just wanted to find out i purchased Samsung pinkies at vapecon how ever haven't had a chance to charge them until about 4pm today.... my issue is they are still charging and the led light on the charger hasn't even moved to say 2bar charged .. is it possible the batteries are dead or should i just leave it and see in the morning ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Quakes (27/8/17)

Imotions said:


> Hi guys
> Just wanted to find out i purchased Samsung pinkies at vapecon how ever haven't had a chance to charge them until about 4pm today.... my issue is they are still charging and the led light on the charger hasn't even moved to say 2bar charged .. is it possible the batteries are dead or should i just leave it and see in the morning ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I had the same problem a while ago but it was with a single battery. I just removed the battery, unpluged the charger from the power and pluged it back, inserted the battery and all went fine from there.


----------



## Warlock (27/8/17)

Hi @Imotions I got my pinkies from The Vape Industry and they charged up correctly and weighed in at 45.93g on average, so they are good.

If you are not feeling to happy about them don’t charge them overnight. Rather pause the charging and restart the charging when you can keep an eye on them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Imotions (28/8/17)

Hi guys so i fell asleep shortly after lol woke up this morning batteries fully charge so they were probably dead dead but still wondering why so long to charge more than 4hours 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Po7713 (28/8/17)

Hi @Imotions my charger does the same when the battery is the wrong way around or is not making good contact. It started when I re-wraped my batterys, the charger just flashes a single light. Just try rotating the battery or moving it around. PS I use a Nitecore i4 charger. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imotions (28/8/17)

Hi Po7713 i initially thought batteries were the wrong way so checked like 3 times..... but alls good now lol as long as they charged haha 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

